# Virgin Islands 2012



## Peter_Parker (Apr 5, 2012)

Friends went to the Virgin Islands in February; admittedly, while beachgoing and 80 degree weather was a nice change from the 30 degrees in Michigan, I went more for the spiders...  and there were lots!  Here's some pics of the various critters I saw 

A "difficult to swallow"-looking true bug on the hotel wall



Unevenly six-legged spider.  Any guesses on the family?  



One of the many iguanas we saw basking around Charlotte Amalie



Little anoles and geckos were prevalent, too


----------



## Peter_Parker (Apr 5, 2012)

Saw a lot more spiders on St. John in the national park; saw some tarantulas and some other mygalomorphs, but they were too fast to photograph!  Lots of web builders though

Nephila about 15' up in a tree; a guy walking by thought we were trying to photograph a bird...



There were LOTS more Nephila while we were hiking around Mt. Bordeaux; I got one of my friends to take this of me and a big female



Bush cricket?



Gasteracantha sp.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Apr 5, 2012)

Colossal arboreal termite nest! (Nasutitermes).  These were all over the place and most were around bowling ball-basketball size, but this one was almost as big as I was


----------



## Peter_Parker (Apr 5, 2012)

We saw a lot of theses caterpillars on a rhododenron-like plant near the airport..  some kind of butterfly is my guess, but I'm no expert.  Any ideas?


----------

